# My Trek 1500. So much for so little.



## Christoff (Jun 14, 2005)

This is my first Road Bike and I love it more and more everday! I still have much to learn, but this bike is doing great getting me started.

I'm completely satisified with it and the package is awesome for what you get. I especially LOVE the look of it. Although this is all just from my newbie experience.





































Older, crappy pic. Not that the others are the best.


----------



## Christoff (Jun 14, 2005)

It's a great begginer bike. My friends dad has the 1000 and he road it with me once. It's not as good looking and I don't like the shifting lay out ( I think it has those little thumb nubs? ) Plus those little lazy boy brake handles on the flat part. I don't like those either...

Get the 1500!


----------



## greatdane (Aug 11, 2005)

*Trek 1500*

Well, I am considering buying a Trek bike and I saw the other day Trek 1500 WSD in the store -- it looks quite beautiful. Although I will probably be getting Trek 1000 just because of the price (as a real beginner, don't want to spend much money on the bike yet). What is your experience with Trek 1500?


----------



## Lonny (Aug 11, 2005)

Nice bike. What are you using for a bike stand?


----------



## Christoff (Jun 14, 2005)

It's a flash stand that I picked up from my LBS. It's a neat little thing.


----------

